# More Pics of Cindy...Senior portraits



## NJMAN (Jul 10, 2007)

Here are a few more senior portraits from a session I did a while back.  Just got around to processing them and thought some were worth showing.  C&C always welcome.  Thanks for looking! 

1.






2. 





3. 





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9. And this pose was something she specifically wanted to do.  She is a runner...can you tell? ;-)





Thanks for looking! 

NJ


----------



## manderb1 (Jul 10, 2007)

I like number 5 the best


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 10, 2007)

#4 is my favorite!!!!  I just love the relaxed look she has and I love the deep outdoorsy (mmm, is that a word  ) colors of the whole shot!!!!  Nice work NJ!!!!


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 10, 2007)

manderb1 said:


> I like number 5 the best


 
Thanks.



oldnavy170 said:


> #4 is my favorite!!!! I just love the relaxed look she has and I love the deep outdoorsy (mmm, is that a word  ) colors of the whole shot!!!! Nice work NJ!!!!


 
Yes, outdoorsy is a word, I use it all the time. ;-)  well, you might want to check Webster's dictionary on that one... Thanks for the kind words as always oldnavy!

NJ


----------



## tkme4ard (Jul 10, 2007)

number 9 she will look fondly at all her life, because chances are 18 is the last time you will look like that LOL

the pictures are great   my fave is number 4


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 10, 2007)

tkme4ard said:


> number 9 she will look fondly at all her life, because chances are 18 is the last time you will look like that LOL
> 
> the pictures are great  my fave is number 4


 
Hey thanks tkme4ard!  Ya, I remember what I used to look like when I was 18 too (which is more than 20 years ago!).  Now I look in the mirror and wonder why my hairline is so high and why I get winded just climbing a flight of stairs...


----------



## holga girl (Jul 11, 2007)

they are all nice, especially number 3.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 11, 2007)

Great series...I think they are all quite good.

Overall, they all have a good sense of connection and she looks natural and relaxed, good job.  I think my favorite may be #9...her serious expression goes will with the pose.

The only thing that stands out negatively, to me, is her hand in #2.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 11, 2007)

I like your series, I might select a different line of clothing for a few. Something a tad more formal. 

That last shot you can really tell those are running legs WOW thats some power for a gal!


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 11, 2007)

holga girl said:


> they are all nice, especially number 3.


 
Thanks very much holga girl! I would have to say that I liked her pose in #3 the best also, as well as #4.



Big Mike said:


> Great series...I think they are all quite good.
> 
> Overall, they all have a good sense of connection and she looks natural and relaxed, good job. I think my favorite may be #9...her serious expression goes will with the pose.
> 
> The only thing that stands out negatively, to me, is her hand in #2.


 
Thanks a lot Mike! Really appreciate the comments and feedback. In #2, she is actually resting her hand on a rusty metal latch. The barn is quite old.



Tyson said:


> I like your series, I might select a different line of clothing for a few. Something a tad more formal.
> 
> That last shot you can really tell those are running legs WOW thats some power for a gal!


 
Hey, thanks very much for stopping by and commenting Tyson! Yes, thats the first thing I thought of when I saw the results of that shot: "POWER". She runs middle and long distance, and has performed consistently well at the state high school level.

NJ


----------



## zendianah (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi NJ
Very nice series. I like your lighting. I like how the poses are relaxed. The choice of clothes does not bother me at all since they are senior portraits and to me its about the senior. If she wore different clothes, she may not be as relaxed as she looks. Great job overall.


----------



## Peniole (Jul 11, 2007)

#5 and #9 stand out for me. Nice work NJ.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 11, 2007)

zendianah said:


> Hi NJ
> Very nice series. I like your lighting. I like how the poses are relaxed. The choice of clothes does not bother me at all since they are senior portraits and to me its about the senior. If she wore different clothes, she may not be as relaxed as she looks. Great job overall.


 
Thanks zen!  I appreciate the nice comments as always.  



Peniole said:


> #5 and #9 stand out for me. Nice work NJ.


 
Thank you Peniole.  Truly appreciated.


----------



## heip (Jul 11, 2007)

Great job!! Beautiful use of light as usual and your post processing work is bang on, well done.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jul 11, 2007)

Very nice!  3,4 and 8 are my favorites.  I bet she just loved all of them!


----------



## JIP (Jul 11, 2007)

I do like #9 the best as well I think it is the best expression for her.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 11, 2007)

heip said:


> Great job!! Beautiful use of light as usual and your post processing work is bang on, well done.


 
Thanks heip!  I sure do appreciate the nice words. 



JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Very nice! 3,4 and 8 are my favorites. I bet she just loved all of them!


 
Hey thanks Kathi!  She did say that she loved them, so I was very happy to hear that from her. 



JIP said:


> I do like #9 the best as well I think it is the best expression for her.


 
Thank you JIP.  I was pleased about the way it turned out as well.  I appreciate your comments!


----------



## boomer (Jul 11, 2007)

Great job! they look very nice


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 11, 2007)

boomer said:


> Great job! they look very nice


 
Thanks a lot for the comment boomer!  Appreciated. 

NJ


----------



## ERS1121 (Jul 12, 2007)

They all look great, especially #5, I really like her eyes. She  shows a lot of attitude in #9.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 12, 2007)

ERS1121 said:


> They all look great, especially #5, I really like her eyes. She shows a lot of attitude in #9.


 
Thanks a lot.  I appreciate the nice words!


----------



## rp1600 (Jul 12, 2007)

Great work. I particularly like 3, 5, and 7. I do like #9 however I wish her lower body was lit a little better. 

Great series though and looks like a good relaxed fun model to work with.

How many actual shots vs. proofs delivered did you take for this shoot?


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 12, 2007)

rp1600 said:


> Great work. I particularly like 3, 5, and 7. I do like #9 however I wish her lower body was lit a little better.
> 
> Great series though and looks like a good relaxed fun model to work with.
> 
> How many actual shots vs. proofs delivered did you take for this shoot?


 
Hey thanks rp!  Yes, she was very nice to work with.  I probably did about 200 shots total for the whole session.  There were about twice as many poses as what you see here.  I took the best 20 poses out of all them, and processed those as online proofs.  So, it was about 10% return for my session time.  But the real return is from her print order.  She ordered tons of prints! 

Thanks for asking. 

NJ


----------



## rp1600 (Jul 12, 2007)

I just started doing sr. portraits this past spring (five jobs) and loved every minute of it. Probably too much as I end up shooting two to three times the number of shots I originally had ballparked.  Particularly if i'm working with someone who appears to be as fun and at ease as your subject here.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jul 12, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> She ordered tons of prints!



IMHO that's the only opinion that matters.


----------



## geminigrl24 (Jul 12, 2007)

I like all except #2. Her arm looks like it belongs on the bionic woman. But you get :thumbup::thumbup: for the rest


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 12, 2007)

rp1600 said:


> Great work. I particularly like 3, 5, and 7. *I do like #9 however I wish her lower body was lit a little better. *
> ...........


for a second there I read "I do like #9 however I wish her lower body was a little better."

I was like... "WHAT?!?! I'd like to see your legs if you don't think those are good enough! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:"


----------



## rp1600 (Jul 12, 2007)

HAHA Little man .. now my legs on here would definitely create laughter .. lol ..

she has incredible legs .. i wish there weren't in the shadows.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 12, 2007)

rp1600 said:


> I just started doing sr. portraits this past spring (five jobs) and loved every minute of it. Probably too much as I end up shooting two to three times the number of shots I originally had ballparked. Particularly if i'm working with someone who appears to be as fun and at ease as your subject here.


 
I can relate to everything you just said. 



sabbath999 said:


> IMHO that's the only opinion that matters.


 
I agree!  ;-) Thanks for stopping by sabbath. 



geminigrl24 said:


> I like all except #2. Her arm looks like it belongs on the bionic woman. But you get :thumbup::thumbup: for the rest


 
Yes, she definitely has some muscle.  She likes that kind of look.   Thanks for the kind words! 



LittleMan said:


> for a second there I read "I do like #9 however I wish her lower body was a little better."
> 
> I was like... "WHAT?!?! I'd like to see your legs if you don't think those are good enough! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:"


 
Ya, I wish my legs were as powerful as those too.  Geez...  



rp1600 said:


> HAHA Little man .. now my legs on here would definitely create laughter .. lol ..
> 
> she has incredible legs .. i wish there weren't in the shadows.


 
I hear ya.  Thanks for the input rp.


----------



## ERS1121 (Jul 12, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> IMHO that's the only opinion that matters.


 
You speak the truth.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 12, 2007)

ERS1121 said:


> You speak the truth.


 
But a few compliments dont hurt none either ;-), and I do really appreciate every single one.


----------



## Jeffm73 (Jul 12, 2007)

Great job as usual.

I like 2,4,5 and 6

Keep up the great work.


----------



## oCyrus55 (Jul 12, 2007)

I like the first and last one the best NJ.  And it looks like you had a really cool place to shoot at.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 12, 2007)

Jeffm73 said:


> Great job as usual.
> 
> I like 2,4,5 and 6
> 
> Keep up the great work.


 
Hey thanks Jeff.  Glad you stopped by and commented.  Much appreciated! 



oCyrus55 said:


> I like the first and last one the best NJ. And it looks like you had a really cool place to shoot at.


 
Thank you my friend.  It was a very cool place, yes.  There is nothing as great as the good old family farm! ;-)


----------



## dostagamom (Jul 12, 2007)

All of them are great...I love #3 and #5 the best.  I am a fan of black and white...just looks classic.


----------



## Leo (Jul 12, 2007)

Great set, I agree with some of the previous posts #5 and #9 stands out the best.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 12, 2007)

dostagamom said:


> All of them are great...I love #3 and #5 the best. I am a fan of black and white...just looks classic.


 
Thank you Andrea!  



Leo said:


> Great set, I agree with some of the previous posts #5 and #9 stands out the best.


 
Thanks for stopping by and commenting Leo!  I appreciate it.


----------



## rprimeau95 (Sep 9, 2007)

Just curious NJMAN what lens did you use to do your senior pics here? any of the ones you have posted?


----------



## Icon72 (Sep 9, 2007)

Tyson said:


> I might select a different line of clothing for a few. Something a tad more formal.


 
No offense Tyson but I completely disagree. In the past this may have been the trend but I think these seniors should look however they want and aim for a natural look. I look at my own senior pics, that were taken "a number" of years ago and I dislike them very much. I was told to dress nice and show a more formal look. I followed along but that look wasn't me. Wardrobe should be left entirly up to the senior IMO.

These are some great shots. Attractive subject, nice settings, well put together. Good work. I'll bet this girl has a heart rate of about 40bpm or less.


----------



## Anita (Sep 9, 2007)

Great shots! I love the backdrop of #8. Did you make that or did you buy it.

I absolutely love it!


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 9, 2007)

rprimeau95 said:


> Just curious NJMAN what lens did you use to do your senior pics here? any of the ones you have posted?


 
Wow, this is crazy.  I posted this back in July! 

Hi rprimeau,
Yes, I used my 28-135mm IS and 50mm f/1.8.  I don't have a huge collection of lenses, and the ones I carry aren't expensive, but I make do with what I have.  There were more shots done with the 50mm in this series than what I originally posted here.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 9, 2007)

Icon72 said:


> No offense Tyson but I completely disagree. In the past this may have been the trend but I think these seniors should look however they want and aim for a natural look. I look at my own senior pics, that were taken "a number" of years ago and I dislike them very much. I was told to dress nice and show a more formal look. I followed along but that look wasn't me. Wardrobe should be left entirly up to the senior IMO.
> 
> These are some great shots. Attractive subject, nice settings, well put together. Good work. I'll bet this girl has a heart rate of about 40bpm or less.


 
Thanks Icon for the very nice words! Yes, she is definitely a power runner, and in the most awesome physical shape. I agree that seniors today get very creative with their outfits, and I dont see anything wrong with that. It definitely makes for interesting senior portrait sessions if you get some sort of theme going! 



Anita said:


> Great shots! I love the backdrop of #8. Did you make that or did you buy it.
> 
> I absolutely love it!


 
Thank Anita. Your kind words are very much appreciated!   I got my backgrounds on a few different ebay auctions at different times for something like $35 each.  I have 4 of them, white, black, blue, and the grayish blue you see in the photo.  Try doing a search on ebay for muslin backgrounds from Amvona.com or Silverlakephoto.com.  There are deals going on all the time for different sizes.  Some of the more common sizes are 9x9, 10x12, 10x20, or 10x24 ft.  Hope this helps.


----------



## WDodd (Sep 9, 2007)

I really like them good job. #9 is my favorite expression, pose, outfit are all dead on.


----------



## Anita (Sep 9, 2007)

I really think the natural lighting is just perfect on all of these. What time of day did you shoot these? Was it a cloudy day or more sunny?


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 10, 2007)

WDodd said:


> I really like them good job. #9 is my favorite expression, pose, outfit are all dead on.


 
Thanks Will for commenting!  I really appreciate it. 



Anita said:


> I really think the natural lighting is just perfect on all of these. What time of day did you shoot these? Was it a cloudy day or more sunny?


 
Thanks Anita.  I shot these right in the middle of the afternoon believe it or not. It was very sunny, but lucky for me, there were plenty of shady spots that had good ambient light filling them pretty well.  If I'm shooting in the middle of the day like that, I usually try to find large shady spots with good light.  I also try to make sure the background is evenly lit as well, so that it doesnt throw off my exposure meter.  Thanks for asking!


----------

